
Quantum Computer Comes Closer to Cracking RSA Encryption - joehilton
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/encryptionbusting-quantum-computer-practices-factoring-in-scalable-fiveatom-experiment
======
joehilton
I'm looking for research on quantum encryption (which is only briefly
mentioned at the end of the article). Is anyone aware of work being done for
this, specifically how the quantum keys would be stored?

